# Heat not stabilizing on Masterbuilt electric pro (20070612)



## bodgie614 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm new to smoking and I just bought a Masterbuilt electric smoker pro. In hindsight I wish I bought one that had the digital display on the outside but oh well.

My issue is that the temperature never stabilizes. For example, I was smoking ribs and it said to preheat to 250. I turn it to medium on the dial (which masterbuilt told me was 250) and the temperature just keeps going up. There is no vent to regulate anything. Could this be a faulty dial or heating element, or am I doing something wrong?

Any help appreciated. Thank you.


----------

